# Replacing Window Frame



## Cole (Mar 12, 2005)

Kinda hard to explain to someone over the "net" but I will give it a try.

You will have one of the following framing techniques for windows. The light brown is where you will need to check and make sure that you have taken care of all the rot etc... 

Take the window out and start demoing, carefully. Once you get into it, you will see what you need to replace and what can stay.

Framing 1:









Detail:


----------



## Cole (Mar 12, 2005)

Framing 2:









Detail:


----------



## Cole (Mar 12, 2005)

Framing 3:









Detail:


----------



## SebasC (Sep 9, 2007)

Yeah we started a little bit to see how it looked but the whole outer and inner wall to our mobile home are rotten and falling apart (especially around the window) now we are once stuck with a dilemma. Will we have to take out both outer and inner wall and siding on the outside? or do we hire a professional and what do we look for when looking for a professional?


----------



## Cole (Mar 12, 2005)

All of my work on those images for nothing.


----------



## SebasC (Sep 9, 2007)

Cole said:


> All of my work on those images for nothing.


No those images are helpful because the part you marked down all needs replacing too but we didn't know how far it expanded now we have a clear view of what to expect when we do take out the wall.


----------

